# Old Gates Rubber Factory, Denver, CO  for CC



## Robin Usagani (Oct 24, 2010)

Family I was supposed to shoot cancelled last minute. So I went ahead and went around Denver and also to a park. This is my first time using my 5D mk1 paired with 70-200mm.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice - looks like the new gear is treating you well!


----------



## stroker (Oct 24, 2010)

The sky really kills the mood for me in 4&5. they arnt really blown out but there just isnt anything there. i would try to go back sometime when there are some cloud formations.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 24, 2010)

The pics are fine, stroker sorry I don't think we have the power to control nature much. The images are just fine and as you said, the sky's not blown out that's what matter.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks!  Yeah I am loving this 5D!  I dont think I can shoot a cropped sensor again.  So much easier to control compared to a t1i.


----------



## RobNZ (Oct 25, 2010)

1st one doesnt work for me, but the others, very very nice. Well done.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking good Schwetty! I've always wanted to get down to the Gates factory for some shoots, never found a model with the "look" I wanted for that place though. Such a neat "bygone era" feel to it. 

Glad to see another Denver photographer doing well :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

Fatty..  Not sure if some random models would want to go there unless they are your friends LOL.  The west side by the train track looks better (more runned down) than the east side.  But it has chain link fence around it.  It would be so cool if you can get inside the building!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

Another one HDR


8


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2010)

I love number 2 and number 6. The rest don't do much for me.


----------

